# Bingo Wings!!



## lucy123 (May 10, 2013)

Just realised how bad my bingo wings are getting despite all the exercise I get.

Does anyone have any good suggestions for how to tone them/reduce them?
Also any stomach exercises would be good other than sit ups.


----------



## LeeLee (May 10, 2013)

Unfortunately skin doesn't contain muscles that can be toned up.  After many years of being massively overweight, mine is a bit like a deflated balloon!  Oh well, my order for winning lottery numbers is in...


----------

